# Digital Ph Meter Tester Waterproof Thermometer c f



## brenjak (19/1/09)

DIGITAL PH METER TESTER WATERPROOF THERMOMETER C F

The above is on e-bay

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DIGITAL-PH-METER-TE...1QQcmdZViewItem

Link above

Anyone have one or tried one. Going AG soon and opinions sought on thermoters and Ph testers,

prost

BGL


----------

